# Early Cape Horn 17's feedback



## Fishermon

For those who have or had a CH 17....how far off shore have you taken it out? I'm just curious....how confident you are/feel on this boat vs. other boats of same size. 

I'm getting one rigged with an E-Tec 90HP and cant wait to put it to a test.:thumbsup:


----------



## timeflies

Used to run a 1990 17' with a 90hp. Most people will tell you that it is a wet ride, and I will agree that there were days that I took spray; however, those were the days that other boats stayed in the garage. If I had to do that boat over again, I would have looked for one with the 115. The 90 was not enough on it's own. Took forever to plane. After a lot of trial, error, a new 21 pitch stiletto and a hydrofoil, I finally got it to pop up when I needed it too. I topped out in the high 20's, never hit 30 mph in that boat. 

We caught a shit-ton of fish out of that thing. It was great for the type of fishing I like to do (in the bay and close to the beach). I ran to a few closer wrecks (3 barges, liberty ship, mass, etc) but I was not into bottom bumping at the time. 

Did I help?


----------



## southern yakker

I'm also interested in getting a cape 17 with a 115 and would also like to know how far out you would feel comfortable with it. Also what is the range it can go on a tank of fuel. Thanks.


----------



## Fishermon

I have currently an aluminum prop. on that engine, but I will be testing a couple stainless props this weekend...just to have a feel for it...I may upgrade, we will see. 

On my other boat ( about 1,000 lbs) i used to do 5-6 miles per gallon. With the CH at 1,340 lbs plus gear I'll be expecting a little less ...30 gallon tank @ let's say 4 to 5 miles/g . ill have over 100 miles range?...easy. Im I right?


----------



## SoCal619

I've been running my CH 17 for a couple years and am pushing it with a 130hp 2 stroke getting about 2mpg on a good day at 4200rpm going about 26mph fully loaded (40 gal fuel, ice, gear, 2 people, etc). WOT does just under 40mph depending on the conditions, I usually see 38-39 mph at 5400rpm. I feel a lot more comfortable on this boat than I would have ever expected, especially with it being my first boat. I consistently fish some public numbers out of destin all the time (the chepanoc, odyssey, angelina) that are about 17 miles south of the pass and even trolled some blue water when it came in close once about 35 miles out around the edge. Just make sure you got all the safety gear and u always boat within your comfort level and the CH will take care of the rest. Is it wet? Duh, show me a 17ft'r in the gulf that isn't. As far as those numbers with a 90 e'tec, I think that's aiming a little high. I could be wrong about the newer CH 17 weight, but mine dry is just under 1800lbs. That 90 is going to burn a lot of fuel pushing that boat, but if I'm wrong than I might be lookin into repowering for a e-tec 90hp as well

Yakker, if your in the market for a 17, mines still up for sale cuz I'm still tryin to upgrade. PM me if interested


----------



## ashcreek

I spent a lot if time a long time ago on the 17 ch and it was a very wet boat but it got the job done and fixing things on that boats always seemed really easy. Expect around 2mpg maybe a little better if proped just right but not enoigh to make a huge difference. Keep an eye on the front deck for soft spots around the access hatchs and fix them as soon as they start. If they havent started i would be proactive and reseal the deck hatches with some 3m 5200. You will have many many great days on that boat soaking wet and loaded down with fish...


----------



## timeflies

My boat was always capable of going further offshore than I was willing. Like most boats, the limits are your own skills, confidence and sometimes stupidity. I am not the first inline to run to the edge in a bay boat, but if you feel comfortable and have the range, it will likely take you there. I can't remember how much fuel she would hold. We always scraped up what little we had and went fishing. I don't remember ever filling the tank actually.


----------



## delta dooler

SoCal619 said:


> 130hp 2 stroke getting about 2mpg on a good day at 4200rpm going about 26mph fully loaded


2 mpg @ 4200 rpm? I'd bet its doing better than that, my Yamaha 200 2 stroke on a 22' Aquasport cruises at 25 mph @ 4100 rpm and is burning 2.55 gph...

sorry for the derail.:thumbsup:


----------



## bamachem

I had a '94 with a '94 115 Yamaha 2-stroke. T-top and loaded out with gear and two people it would top out about mid-30's and would cruise mid to upper 20's. Yes it's a wet ride, but it got the job done. Very solid hull. I could cruise mid 20's and get 2.5 MPG or so. Not bad really for what it was.


----------



## southern yakker

SoCal619 said:


> I've been running my CH 17 for a couple years and am pushing it with a 130hp 2 stroke getting about 2mpg on a good day at 4200rpm going about 26mph fully loaded (40 gal fuel, ice, gear, 2 people, etc). WOT does just under 40mph depending on the conditions, I usually see 38-39 mph at 5400rpm. I feel a lot more comfortable on this boat than I would have ever expected, especially with it being my first boat. I consistently fish some public numbers out of destin all the time (the chepanoc, odyssey, angelina) that are about 17 miles south of the pass and even trolled some blue water when it came in close once about 35 miles out around the edge. Just make sure you got all the safety gear and u always boat within your comfort level and the CH will take care of the rest. Is it wet? Duh, show me a 17ft'r in the gulf that isn't. As far as those numbers with a 90 e'tec, I think that's aiming a little high. I could be wrong about the newer CH 17 weight, but mine dry is just under 1800lbs. That 90 is going to burn a lot of fuel pushing that boat, but if I'm wrong than I might be lookin into repowering for a e-tec 90hp as well
> 
> Yakker, if your in the market for a 17, mines still up for sale cuz I'm still tryin to upgrade. PM me if interested


I went and looked at your add and that's a sweet boat but out of my price range. Wish I had the cash to get it.


----------



## Fishermon

Ok. old Cape is rigged up and happy. E-Tech 90 HP pushed the boat no problem to a surprising 34 mph.+ @wot.!!! Full tank, gear and two people...I am really happy with the results specially after seeing most old 17's rigged up with 115 and 140's . I still have to make a long run to see how much gas is gonna burn since is pushing a heavier load. So far so good.


----------



## EG94

I have a 2004 17 ft Cape Horn with a 4 stroke 115 Yamaha. We have had it out 32 miles off shore before an felt very safe. And have it in some ruff seas an it handles like a champ. It also does very good on gas


----------



## timeflies

Fishermon said:


> Ok. old Cape is rigged up and happy. E-Tech 90 HP pushed the boat no problem to a surprising 34 mph.+ @wot.!!! Full tank, gear and two people...I am really happy with the results specially after seeing most old 17's rigged up with 115 and 140's . I still have to make a long run to see how much gas is gonna burn since is pushing a heavier load. So far so good.


This is awesome news! 34 is zippin' pretty good most days. Sounds like a sweet rig


----------



## Fishermon

EG94 said:


> I have a 2004 17 ft Cape Horn with a 4 stroke 115 Yamaha. We have had it out 32 miles off shore before an felt very safe. And have it in some ruff seas an it handles like a champ. It also does very good on gas


That's is great!!!! and hopefully I ll get a newer CH down the road. The one I have weights about 1340 lbs Vs. the 1800lbs + for the newer ones...thus needing a bigger engine with a better more solid ride. 

Had a great sunset ride yesterday with my son. We are very pleased with our new fishing boat. (didn't get wet at all)....lol for now that is.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fishermon

timeflies said:


> This is awesome news! 34 is zippin' pretty good most days. Sounds like a sweet rig


Thank you.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

I have a 95 Cape Horn with a 95 115 Yamaha 2 stroke, the motor always starts and performs like new and I have put that boat through stuff I don't want to ever see again...it's been the best rig I have ever run.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

UPDATE: We were able to take the 17 Cape Horn with an E-Tec 90 horse out for sea trails this last weekend. As you know the water was choppy and rough...glad to report she had plenty of power and would get up on plane with no troubles..we hit 34knts/ and she would hold at 31/32knts with a loaded boat and two full grown men with a few fish. In Essences don't be afraid to put a 90 horse on the 17 Cape it will do just fine.


----------



## big buck dan

I have a century1701 which is comparable to the 17 ch. Mine has a 90 ho Yamaha 4 stroke. Gets great gas mileage 5+ mpg at cruise 3900 rpm and 25 mph. Wot 42-44mph. I have been 15-20 miles offshore many times. Generally I try to pick my days.


----------



## Fishermon

I'm pretty sure my partner don't care how fast the boat moves as long as he gets to his favorite spot. ...so glad we can ride together again...


----------



## straycat

I had a 22 foot blackjack bay boat and took it 30 miles south to the elf rig. We I got out there, there were charters out there with people asking if our boat was deployed from the rig, the captain just said no that idiot drove it out here. Still one of the best trips ever taken 2 yellowfin, 3 amberjack, and a boat full of various snapper & grouper. I will say this, when I did it the forecast was less than 1 foot seas for 3 days straight. Haven't done that since, sold the boat.

Straycat


----------



## oxbeast1210

Nice boat fishermon!

Straycat why did u end up selling the blackjack i really like those boats.


----------



## Fishermon

thanks Oxbeast.

Update on fuel consumption, Cape Horn 17' (1993) E-tec 90HP (2008) performance:

Filled the tank the other day (30 gallons) and headed south. Handheld GPS showed (trip) 70 miles all together...most of it were cruising at 25mph...with the highest at 33mph. Seas were 1' to 2' with 5-8mph south winds. We hit 189 ft. of water at one point. so that was what 20+ miles out? (who can confirm that) since I didn't check GPS distance from the pass for that. Boat performed as expected. It was a comfortable ride with the occasional spray..and yes got wet, but not big deal really and it wasn't too bad till the wind picked up later in the pm. we were about 8 miles form the pass...slowed down some and kept going. 



*Burned 15 gallons of fuel on a 70 mile trip*, the oil reservoir on the e-tec stayed almost the same (full) xd-100 

So far I learned that I have 140+ mile range. or 100 miles just to be safe let's say. 

It was a nice beautiful day on the water. For this "first CH test" ride we took 3 GPS units (one handheld) and three VHF radios (two handheld) and a Spot sat. messenger. and other safety items.

******

On a side note, went out yesterday again and did 15 miles overall and son put his first cobia on the boat, lol. a mini cobe at 35 inches... I landed one at 32" , net it , pull the hook out and let 'm go to catch 'm again next year....great day , great times. 

Boat is/was easy to clean as mentioned on earlier posts, and its ready to hit the water again next week.


----------



## inshorecatch

Cant say enough about my 17 cape horn, I have had two big guys and myself stand on the same side they were amazed that it didnt list to one side mine a 94 been to the edge and back often it can be a wet ride if you dont know how to operate a boat and the occasional sneaky wave but I have never felt safer in a boat easy to work on lifetime transom warrenty theres not much not to like about a boat that can fish 12 inches or 300 feet. Im really sick about having to put mine up for sale soon but I have gottin a bigger boat for awhile and dont need to maintain two boats Im sure Ill be back to a 17 cape horn one day.


----------



## Fishermon

bringing this post back after reading jlw1972's CH 17' project. 

I really enjoy the boat and yes it can be a wet ride every now and then when the conditions are there. So, I heard about this 'splashguard' system can be installed. Just wondering if if any of you guys have tried/installed this upgrade and if so, how do you like it over all. I'll be calling 
www.thesmartrail.com monday just to inquire some more about the product itself, but wanted to ask here to see if any of you have done it. 

If the price is right I may have one installed . I have no idea how much it'll cost or who can install one etc.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Fishermon, Thanks for the kind words on my other post. 

I now own a worldcat 226 that I fish offshore in but before I bought it I fished from a 21 Cape Horn, 99 model I think. It had the slash rails on it and they do help. I never realized how much until one of them broke. When I contacted them about the rail breaking they kinda gave me the run around on a replacement. End result was if I would email him pictures of the broke rail, current boat registration, send pics of boat reg #'s and current tag,...Then they wanted more detailed pics of the broke rail and the rail on the other side that was still good. This all took place over a 2-3 week period. Finally the answer they gave me was we will sale you another for X amount(Don't remember the exact amount) which was about $20 cheaper than there advertised price. They use to advertise a lifetime warranty with them which in my case, They did not honor it.

I want to say these rails are somewhere around $400 a pair but I'm quoting that from memory and it's been a long time ago sooo. I do remember thinking that I would not pay that much for them. But the prices may be cheaper now.

Like I said, They do work,..Well!! But the customer service was not good.


----------



## Sea-r-cy

Is that the same engine that you took off the Polar, or did you buy a new one?


----------



## Fishermon

Sea-r-cy said:


> Is that the same engine that you took off the Polar, or did you buy a new one?


it is the same engine from the Polar. Yes Sr. :thumbsup:


----------



## dotrod123

I have a 2005 CH 17 with a Yamaha F115 and have been in some pretty sloppy seas.
The boat handled it like a champ. I don't have trim tabs and was wondering if any others CH 17 owners do and if the tabs help much?


----------



## GASeminole

***


----------



## ThatDiverGuy

*Far offshore as you have range, weather, and gumption*

I believe the question here isn't how far offshore you feel your CH 17 can take you but how far from shore will she get you back. With proper planning and gear I've run mine 40 miles out into Lake Superior. Now this was on a fine July Day for research and I've friends who monitor the weather with pilots resources who will contact me via sat phone text should something pop up. Additionally I carry a second gas supply, battery, and kicker motor to get me home if all else fails. I think your motor works too hard which hurts your MPG. I run a Yamaha 130 2 stroke (345 lbs) which burns 5.5 gph at 25 mph full of dive gear and other equipment (300 lbs?). That's 4.5 mpg for the lubbers. Here in the Great Lakes the waves build faster, are closer together, and crest sooner that salt water. It takes a full gale here to get them bigger than 20' but any over 15 foot will always be a saw tooth. That said, my 17 CH is a lot of fun (and wet) in up to 8 footers, would survive in anything up to sawteeth long as I could keep her under power, and school me to pray better in anything worse. Kevin R. Ailes.


----------



## ThatDiverGuy

I'm sure trim tabs would help. Generally I have to load mine pretty bow heavy to get the nose into the chop. I was thinking about a set of the fixed tabs but really don't want to drill more into the transom as it's glass over steel. 100 lbs of scuba tanks in the bow makes her ride nice.


----------



## CurDog

ThatDiverGuy said:


> I'm sure trim tabs would help. Generally I have to load mine pretty bow heavy to get the nose into the chop. I was thinking about a set of the fixed tabs but really don't want to drill more into the transom as it's glass over steel. 100 lbs of scuba tanks in the bow makes her ride nice.





ThatDiverGuy said:


> I believe the question here isn't how far offshore you feel your CH 17 can take you but how far from shore will she get you back. With proper planning and gear I've run mine 40 miles out into Lake Superior. Now this was on a fine July Day for research and I've friends who monitor the weather with pilots resources who will contact me via sat phone text should something pop up. Additionally I carry a second gas supply, battery, and kicker motor to get me home if all else fails. I think your motor works too hard which hurts your MPG. I run a Yamaha 130 2 stroke (345 lbs) which burns 5.5 gph at 25 mph full of dive gear and other equipment (300 lbs?). That's 4.5 mpg for the lubbers. Here in the Great Lakes the waves build faster, are closer together, and crest sooner that salt water. It takes a full gale here to get them bigger than 20' but any over 15 foot will always be a saw tooth. That said, my 17 CH is a lot of fun (and wet) in up to 8 footers, would survive in anything up to sawteeth long as I could keep her under power, and school me to pray better in anything worse. Kevin R. Ailes.





That's only a 5 year old thread you're resurrecting. :whistling:


----------

